
Exploring Logo Designs with Mathematica - kqr2
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/02/26/exploring-logo-designs-with-mathematica/
======
dw0rm
I used <http://www.contextfreeart.org/> tool to design background pattern for
one site. I'm a programmer and I always doubt when I have to design. Using
generative art made me feel more reasonable about it.

